# Discord:  Preview Thread



## luffy (Dec 16, 2022)

*IMPORTANT PRECEDING NOTE*
Please read this in full before leaving feedback.  Only constructive criticism will be considered.  Persistent inflammatory posts that do not add to constructive feedback or conversation will result in those posts being removed, and you being locked from participating in the thread.

*Introduction*
Hey all!  I made this thread separately from the forum closure announcement to help alleviate some stress and concern and also open the Discord up for feedback.  Please note that we've taken quite a few things into consideration while building the server, so it's not guaranteed that feedback will lead to a change.

*Safety Measures*
We've taken measures to safeguard users who enter the server.  We understand that a lot of users are skeptical of the safety that Discord can provide, so I'll provide a brief overview of those here.  Please note that this it not the entire list, but it's what you will see the most.  We will not be releasing our list of blocked phrases/terms as that enables users to abuse/get around them.

The use of multiple moderation bots, with the primary being Carl.gg.
The implementation of Discord's native AutoMod features, including:
Spam content blocking
Blocking of commonly flagged words
Blocking of a custom list of slurs

Highest verification level available on Discord - only those who have verified their phone number on Discord can join the server.  We do not have access to your phone number.  If you do not have a phone number to use, or do not want to use your personal number, please consider using Google Voice to create one.
Server rule screening - users are presented the rules in a popup and must agree to them before accessing the server.
High explicit media content filter - it scans all media content from all members, and blocks it if it detects NSFW.
2FA requirement for moderators.
The server is strictly SFW.
Messages that trigger blocked content are sent to a channel for us to review.  Action is not taken immediately upon it being blocked.  This allows us to filter through and take action on those who have attempted to post egregious or harmful content.

*Staff Contact*
Users may contact staff through two ways:  an #ask-staff channel, and a #create-a-ticket channel.

*#ask-staff*: This channel is intended for technical Discord-related questions only.
*#create-a-ticket*: This channel allows you to create a ticket to communicate with staff directly and privately. You can either Ask a Question or Report a User.
*#guidelines*:  Contains our rules for the Discord, which reflect those on the main site.  Adjustments have been made to accommodate the platform.
*#discord-faq*: A list of frequently asked questions and their answers.

*Structure

Header Content*
Our header content contains a universal date/time for events, member count, and links to our FA+ and shop pages.

*»—SUPPORT—«*
Contains:

*#ask-staff*
*#create-a-ticket*

*»—FUR AFFINITY OFFICIAL—«*
Contains:

*#site-status*: a running log of the main site's status
*#changelogs*:  a running changelog for the main site
*#site-information*: information pertaining to the main site
*#furaffinity-twitter*: a feed of Twitter updates from our official Fur Affinity account

*»—CHIT CHAT—«*
Contains:

*#general-chat*: typical conversation-style channel to chat away in
*#general-forum*: a forum list of conversations so that you can keep conversation topics separate
*#selfies*: you know what it is - just no fetishized pictures, provocative or suggestive imagery, or nudity (feet pics, skimpy clothing, tiddies out)
*#pet-pics*: because we know you love to show us your pets, lol
*#foodies*: for those of you who like to talk about or display your culinary creations
*#media*: for discussion pertaining to any type of media
*#music*: probably my personal favorite - talk about music, share music, or argue about whether Nickelback is truly butt rock or not
*#gaming*: PC > PS4 > Xbox
*#bot-spam*: a place to interact with the fun bots, namely Tatsu and Flower
*#fun-and-games*: a place for shitposting, forum games, and link sharing

*»—SUPPORTER LOUNGE—«*
Contains:

*#color-picker*: supporter-only custom role color picking (FA+ or Server Booster)
*#the-lounge*: supporter-only forum-style channel for communication
*New Voice/Stream*: supporter-only on-demand voice channels for talking or streaming

*»—FURRY STUFF—«*
Contains:

*#character-gallery*: a place to post your characters - each user may have a single thread and can use our profile bot
*#conventions*: communication regarding convention participation and schedules
*#roleplay*: talk about roleplay
*#fursuiting*: discuss fursuiting

*»—ARTISTS' ALLEY—«*
Contains:

*#artwork-gallery*: a forum-style channel where you can post your artwork - each user is only allowed one gallery-style thread
*#artwork-by-others*: a place to post other artists' art with the requirement of linking back to the source
*#critique*: a forum-style channel where you can solicit and give critique

*»—VOICE CHANNELS—«*
Contains:

*New Voice/Stream*: we have a bot that will create on-demand voice channels for chatting and streaming

*Forum Preview*
An example of a forum's topic listing and a topic within it, both fullscreen and docked.
*


Spoiler











*


Spoiler









*FAQ*
I'll be keeping a running log of FAQs here.  Thanks!


That's all I have time to write up for now.  I'll continuously update this first post, so please keep checking back.


----------



## Lutro (Dec 16, 2022)

Very informative post, well done. Hopefully it'll alleviate questions and concerns many have. (I'm used to Discord so it's mostly standard fare in my case, but it's good for visibility to get it all out there).

The one point of feedback I have so far, is the phone number verification requirement. I absolutely agree it's the highest form of security and the best deterrent, but, IMHO, it might be asking a bit much to ask users 13+ to have a phone and verify their accounts with them. There will be many users that are already wary of Discord, or simply do not have access to a phone. (And "just use Google Voice" will be a tall ask for many, just to access a single Discord server). My recommendation is to *not* require a phone number, even if it inherits more risk. Drop it down to the High setting (must have verified email on Discord account, registered on Discord for more than 5 minutes, member of the server for more than 10 minutes) instead of Highest (which requires a verified phone number). Further (warning: subjective, as I have multiple Discord accounts): Discord only lets you verify one account at a time with the same number, and if users are already using that security measure on another Discord account, they're out of luck with any others.

Other than that, looks pretty solid. Think you'll get more feedback as more use gets out of it, of course. Great first step though I believe.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 16, 2022)

can we have a "old forum games" section in the 
*—FUN & GAMES—«*

part, so we can use threads to try and save what we have


----------



## luffy (Dec 16, 2022)

ben909 said:


> can we have a "old forum games" section in the
> *—FUN & GAMES—«*
> 
> part, so we can use threads to try and save what we have


I was considering this, but have to run it by some others before changing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 16, 2022)

I have multiple phone numbers because of moving country, so keeping track of it is an endless tangle of tiny sim cards and phone login details.


----------



## luffy (Dec 16, 2022)

Lutro said:


> Very informative post, well done. Hopefully it'll alleviate questions and concerns many have. (I'm used to Discord so it's mostly standard fare in my case, but it's good for visibility to get it all out there).
> 
> The one point of feedback I have so far, is the phone number verification requirement. I absolutely agree it's the highest form of security and the best deterrent, but, IMHO, it might be asking a bit much to ask users 13+ to have a phone and verify their accounts with them. There will be many users that are already wary of Discord, or simply do not have access to a phone. (And "just use Google Voice" will be a tall ask for many, just to access a single Discord server). My recommendation is to *not* require a phone number, even if it inherits more risk. Drop it down to the High setting (must have verified email on Discord account, registered on Discord for more than 5 minutes, member of the server for more than 10 minutes) instead of Highest (which requires a verified phone number). Further (warning: subjective, as I have multiple Discord accounts): Discord only lets you verify one account at a time with the same number, and if users are already using that security measure on another Discord account, they're out of luck with any others.
> 
> Other than that, looks pretty solid. Think you'll get more feedback as more use gets out of it, of course. Great first step though I believe.


I think we are more comfortable with starting out at highest, just for safety's sake, and lowering it in the future.  I will, however, keep this in mind!

Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## ben909 (Dec 16, 2022)

luffy said:


> I was considering this, but have to run it by some others before changing.


ok

hopefully if they do exist, they don't just become places to link to offshoot servers for old threads


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 16, 2022)

luffy said:


> supporter-only


cringe


----------



## ben909 (Dec 16, 2022)

luffy said:


> I think we are more comfortable with starting out at highest, just for safety's sake, and lowering it in the future.  I will, however, keep this in mind!
> 
> Thank you for the feedback!


that will probably keep me out, don't want phone connected to stuff like this, its a big requirement


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 16, 2022)

Apparently Google Voice is not available in my country yet, and I do not have a cell phone at the moment.

I guess this is farewell. Take care, and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## luffy (Dec 16, 2022)

Eremurus said:


> Apparently Google Voice is not available in my country yet, and I do not have a cell phone at the moment.
> 
> I guess this is farewell. Take care, and thanks for all the fish.


Hrm.  Do you mind me asking which country?  I want to try to gauge the impact.  If that's the case, we may lower it.

In other news, update:  the Fun & Games category was nuked in favor of a forum.  Here's the preview:


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 16, 2022)

luffy said:


> If you do not have a phone number to use, or do not want to use your personal number, please consider using Google Voice to create one.


Worth noting: Google Voice is not available in many countries; I think it might possibly be US-only or US plus a very short list of countries. (Discovered that when I went to make one for Telegram.)


----------



## Lutro (Dec 16, 2022)

luffy said:


> Hrm.  Do you mind me asking which country?  I want to try to gauge the impact.  If that's the case, we may lower it.


From my Googling it's a US-only service. And on top of that, you apparently need a US-based landline or mobile number in order to activate it. All "how to get a Google Voice number outside the US" sites basically say "have a US based number or VPN shenanigans."


----------



## luffy (Dec 16, 2022)

I've brought it up for consideration, thanks guys!


----------



## Rimna (Dec 17, 2022)

Yeah, the phone number might be out of reach for many - especially younger members who want to join. Apart from creating a trial account for Microsoft Office Suite and setting up the Teams Admin center and adding some trial phone licenses, I can't think of another free and relatively easy way to use a temporary phone number. Besides google voice that is, which isn't available in my country.

Apart from that, I have a couple of questions:

-Depending on the user activity you predict, will there be a separate chat room/thread that has permanent slow-mode enabled? The reason for this is because if there's just way too much stuff going on in the general chat for example, people who can't keep up with a fast-paced wall of messages can retreat to a chat room where they can have a conversation at a chilled-down tempo.

-You mentioned having automated features that will block out common slurs and stuff. Have you also added commonly used characters that could be used to bypass such a filtration system? For example said slur but typed in with umaults and vowels with dots or lines above them(Ôô, Øø, etc), or some letters of a slur replaced with a cyrillic letter - e.g. r replaced with г or N replaced with И, R replaced with Я, etc?


----------



## luffy (Dec 17, 2022)

Rimna said:


> -Depending on the user activity you predict, will there be a separate chat room/thread that has permanent slow-mode enabled? The reason for this is because if there's just way too much stuff going on in the general chat for example, people who can't keep up with a fast-paced wall of messages can retreat to a chat room where they can have a conversation at a chilled-down tempo.


This is why there is a general chat and a general forum. Slow mode for the chat will be adjusted as needed.


Rimna said:


> -You mentioned having automated features that will block out common slurs and stuff. Have you also added commonly used characters that could be used to bypass such a filtration system? For example said slur but typed in with umaults and vowels with dots or lines above them(Ôô, Øø, etc), or some letters of a slur replaced with a cyrillic letter - e.g. r replaced with г or N replaced with И, R replaced with Я, etc?


Yes, we've added variations. There will still be some that slip by, though. Regardless, it's set up more securely than the forums already.


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Dec 17, 2022)

There are multiple burner voIP apps out there, but I am unsure if Discord allows such to be used. I would opt for a pre-verification reaction. Set up multiple channels in a separate category that allows users to react for server verification, redirect to a channel for server access. I would also implement a rank bot that disables access for users under a certain rank, then enables access on higher ranks, adding roles and such.

For example:
In the server that this card is in, anyone below level 5 doesn"t have access to certain image posting and voicechat options, and are only allowed to speak in certain channels to up their level. At level 10, they get access to more chats and image posting perms, at level 25, they get voicechat options. There's also a pre-verification list that they use where users have to go through a role list that personalizes their profile, and they must have a minimum of 2 roles selected from the list to have chat access specifically. (This can be applied to rules, as well.)


----------



## luffy (Dec 17, 2022)

We've got a rank bot.  It was decided not to gate content like that, for a reason I can't remember off the top of my head, but if we run into issues we can implement it later.

I'm thinking of solutions for the phone verification.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 17, 2022)

luffy said:


> *»—FURRY STUFF—«*
> Contains:
> 
> *#character-gallery*: a place to post your characters - each user may have a single thread and can use our profile bot
> ...


Wait? There's going to be FURRY Stuff? ; 


luffy said:


> *»—FURRY STUFF—«*
> Contains:
> 
> *#character-gallery*: a place to post your characters - *each user may have a single thread and can use our profile bot*
> ...


But seriously, I notice these two servers have single thread limit per user which would give each user a limit of two thread (That I can see) for threads. Are there instances where a user will be allowed several threads within? I know this is the initial proposed layout but if it is not expanded a user might need a second for the Alley Alley for:

1. Offering commissions (if that is going to be allowed.) Or would a user simply need to advertise some other way than in a thread? 
2. Something group related like the "Draw the person above you game".

I'm still in forum mode but you get where I'm coming from. -_-;


----------



## luffy (Dec 17, 2022)

redhusky said:


> 1. Offering commissions (if that is going to be allowed.) Or would a user simply need to advertise some other way than in a thread?


I have avoided touching this topic because I dread it lmao.  But here it is:  we have no plans on allowing a commission space within the Discord, and it's nonnegotiable.

We deal with it enough behind the scenes for the main site, but we don't want to open up a space in which users can be scammed.  We also don't get involved in these types of issues as it's between the victim, the scammer, and their payment method.  On a smaller note, we wouldn't allow for NSFW commission-taking - you should see the amount of posts on the forum that offer NSFW that we have to remove already, and I doubt that'd get better on the Discord.

It is likely we will allow for advertising your commissions off of Discord, but we do not allow a space within Discord.  Like all things, this could change in the future, but it's definitely out of our comfort zone for the foreseeable future.



redhusky said:


> 2. Something group related like the "Draw the person above you game".


I'll spin up a thread in *#fun-and-games*.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 17, 2022)

With this server being set up it will have to compete with thousands of other Furry servers all with their own unique layout, user base and features. Being SFW-only have its pros and cons the same way allowing NSFW content does. The Fox Den for instance have 23k+ users and is one of the largest ones out there. Depending on how it's moderated/administrated it will make or break the server too, as poor administration/management have a tendency to kill or the very least have servers end up with severely reduced activity/interest from people. Seen it way too often for servers I am in and/or have been in, so keep that in mind.

That said, I wish you good luck in this endeavour. Going to miss a lot of people here for sure, and can always hit me up if you ever feel like chatting.


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 17, 2022)

Seems a bit silly to tell people they have to verify their phone numbers then explain to them how to bypass it with a VOIP service, and this is coming from someone that already has their phone number verified with Discord.



luffy said:


> I have avoided touching this topic because I dread it lmao.  But here it is:  we have no plans on allowing a commission space within the Discord, and it's nonnegotiable.
> 
> We deal with it enough behind the scenes for the main site, but we don't want to open up a space in which users can be scammed.  We also don't get involved in these types of issues as it's between the victim, the scammer, and their payment method.  On a smaller note, we wouldn't allow for NSFW commission-taking - you should see the amount of posts on the forum that offer NSFW that we have to remove already, and I doubt that'd get better on the Discord.
> 
> It is likely we will allow for advertising your commissions off of Discord, but we do not allow a space within Discord.  Like all things, this could change in the future, but it's definitely out of our comfort zone for the foreseeable future.


Rather than allowing commissions, couldn't you just add roles for things like "open for commissions/trades", "open for trades only",  "not open", etc.  then just make people do it privately?  Aka in their own DMs and such.


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Dec 17, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> Seems a bit silly to tell people they have to verify their phone numbers then explain to them how to bypass it with a VOIP service, and this is coming from someone that already has their phone number verified with Discord.


This is a very valid point overall; voIP numbers are usually made with the intent of spam/phishing/scamming and would cause more problems than it's worth.
I think it's worth noting in my original reply that I personally would keep chat access to rank roles, at minimum. There's also the whole "You must be a member of this server for more than 10 minutes before you can chat." Access, as well.
At some point, you can enable the community server function and it will set up an area that requires users to read and accept all rules and go through important channels to familiarize a new member with the server, though it's been a long time since I've used that function personally.


DesecratedFlame said:


> Rather than allowing commissions, couldn't you just add roles for things like "open for commissions/trades", "open for trades only",  "not open", etc.  then just make people do it privately?  Aka in their own DMs and such.


I like this idea overall, because this would still give artists the publicity they deserve, especially with a role tier list. (Artist being a "high priority" role tier, beneath staff ranks and server boosters. Alternatively, server boosters COULD be the exception for the advertising side of the FA Discord. I.E. Must boost the server to advertise on the server? Would bring an aspect of FA+ to the Discord server as well, for those who have it..)
This would also allow for members to reach out to open artists, with server profiles being utilized for those who have Nitro to advertise? (Whether it be a FA link, or Toyhouse(?).) This would also be a near way to incorporate FA into the Discord.


Edit: Meant to tag @luffy in this reply, to give a suggestion.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 17, 2022)

luffy said:


> I have avoided touching this topic because I dread it lmao.  But here it is:  we have no plans on allowing a commission space within the Discord, and it's nonnegotiable.
> 
> We deal with it enough behind the scenes for the main site, but we don't want to open up a space in which users can be scammed.  We also don't get involved in these types of issues as it's between the victim, the scammer, and their payment method.  On a smaller note, we wouldn't allow for NSFW commission-taking - you should see the amount of posts on the forum that offer NSFW that we have to remove already, and I doubt that'd get better on the Discord.
> 
> It is likely we will allow for advertising your commissions off of Discord, but we do not allow a space within Discord.  Like all things, this could change in the future, but it's definitely out of our comfort zone for the foreseeable future.


Like, I have zero skin in this game, but I do think that finding a solution to allow something similar to the market area on here needs to be a priority. If it can’t be on this Discord, then somewhere else. From what I’ve seen it’s a pretty active area of the forum, and I can’t think of much of anywhere else online which has anything similar to the “hiring” threads on here.

I absolutely see the absolute headache of it behind the scenes, and don’t want to downplay that. (Hell, I’ve been there.) A semi-centralized place for people to go “hey, I want to spend about $50 for a picture of this character cooking spaghetti sauce in a big ol’ cauldron” is just something I see as valuable, maybe especially to less established artists, and losing one of very few (possibly only?) such spaces with no replacement is a concern from a “supporting artists” POV. So not trying to influence your decision regarding the Discord, just a voice in support of finding _a_ solution being prioritized.


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Dec 17, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> So not trying to influence your decision regarding the Discord, just a voice in support of finding _a_ solution being prioritized.


Community members should also have a say in what the Discord should include, since we will be the main targeted audience.
Think that's worth noting very well, my friend!


----------



## luffy (Dec 17, 2022)

FR0ST81T3 said:


> community server function and it will set up an area that requires users to read and accept all rules


We have this.  We don't have the step by step, though, as I believe that's a bot.


FR0ST81T3 said:


> Community members should also have a say in what the Discord should include, since we will be the main targeted audience.


This is why this thread exists.


DesecratedFlame said:


> Seems a bit silly to tell people they have to verify their phone numbers then explain to them how to bypass it with a VOIP service


The only reason the security is set at this level is to try to cut down on bots or illegitimate users. FA has been targeted recently with content that no one should EVER have to see, so it's precautionary for that purpose exclusively. If we weren't such a large target, we'd lax a bit. This is why I don't mind telling users how to bypass.


quoting_mungo said:


> I do think that finding a solution to allow something similar to the market area on here needs to be a priority. If it can’t be on this Discord


I'm with you. This decision is a bit higher up the chain, but I'm trying to think of ways to make it less of a liability.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 17, 2022)

luffy said:


> The only reason the security is set at this level is to try to cut down on bots or illegitimate users. FA has been targeted recently with content that no one should EVER have to see, so it's precautionary for that purpose exclusively. If we weren't such a large target, we'd lax a bit. This is why I don't mind telling users how to bypass.


doesn't discord already screen for that stuff?


----------



## luffy (Dec 17, 2022)

ben909 said:


> doesn't discord already screen for that stuff?


Doesn't mean it's foolproof.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 17, 2022)

luffy said:


> Doesn't mean it's foolproof.


nothing is foolproof


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 17, 2022)

ben909 said:


> doesn't discord already screen for that stuff?



Yes. I've seen some people creatively get around discord's automated moderation- ironically to spam a Christian server with furry content.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 17, 2022)

and by 'content' I mean top notch R-rated furry fuel.


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 17, 2022)

luffy said:


> Doesn't mean it's foolproof.


Neither is verifying your phone number, and as you already pointed out, it is easy to bypass.  In essence, you are filtering out legitimate users while the people you are trying to stop can just easily bypass it anyway.

The only way you will really be able to adequately ward against that kind of stuff is by having enough mods.

I mean don't really care either way, as it will no affect me, but just saying.


----------



## luffy (Dec 17, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> Neither is verifying your phone number, and as you already pointed out, it is easy to bypass.  In essence, you are filtering out legitimate users while the people you are trying to stop can just easily bypass it anyway.
> 
> The only way you will really be able to adequately ward against that kind of stuff is by having enough mods.
> 
> I mean don't really care either way, as it will no affect me, but just saying.


I'm sorry, but a user who has no context for the situation or idea of what automatic safety precautions we had to implement for the main site cannot give credible input on this topic.  I am not trying to be disrespectful, but it goes beyond "having enough mods".


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 17, 2022)

luffy said:


> I'm sorry, but a user who has no context for the situation or idea of what automatic safety precautions we had to implement for the main site cannot give credible input on this topic.  I am not trying to be disrespectful, but it goes beyond "having enough mods".


I am not talking about the main site, though; I am talking about Discord.

On Discord, it does come down to having enough mods, since every automated protection can be bypassed.  A dedicated troll can just as easily verify stolen or burner numbers then bypass that check, assuming they don't just use real - but compromised - discord accounts. You'll need enough mods (again, talking about Discord not the main site), to slap the server/channel into slow mode, and start muting, timing out, and/or banning accounts.


----------



## luffy (Dec 17, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> I am not talking about the main site, though; I am talking about Discord.
> 
> On Discord, it does come down to having enough mods, since every automated protection can be bypassed.  A dedicated troll can just as easily verify stolen or burner numbers then bypass that check, assuming they don't just use real - but compromised - discord accounts. You'll need enough mods (again, talking about Discord not the main site), to slap the server/channel into slow mode, and start muting, timing out, and/or banning accounts.


I used the main site as an example of where we have control and _more_ than enough mods. I was trying to point out that even automated systems specifically built to counter the issue were hardly enough, and we had staff swinging shifts so we were available 24/7. Adding an extra layer of protection, even if it just boils down to discouraging the same user from making new accounts over and over to harass, is needed. It takes it from, "Oh, I just need a Discord account," to "Oh, I need a gmail account for each Google Voice I get, which is two accounts to make... Then I have to make a Discord account as well."


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 17, 2022)

And I am trying to explain that they aren't manually making each of these accounts. They either use a bot to spin up thousands of accounts in seconds/minutes, or they are buying a list of per-compromised accounts.

But if you don't want to hear it, then I will just drop the subject. Like I said, it doesn't affect me either way.


----------



## luffy (Dec 17, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> And I am trying to explain that they aren't manually making each of these accounts. They either use a bot to spin up thousands of accounts in seconds/minutes, or they are buying a list of per-compromised accounts.
> 
> But if you don't want to hear it, then I will just drop the subject. Like I said, it doesn't affect me either way.


I'm talking about a specific example who definitely doesn't use bots.  Thank you, though.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 18, 2022)

how deep can forums and threads go on a discord, it it the one layer deep thing i found with only threads, or can it reach the thread number level were it does end up allowing small groups to form, i haven't been able to use that feature


----------



## luffy (Dec 18, 2022)

ben909 said:


> how deep can forums and threads go on a discord, it it the one layer deep thing i found with only threads, or can it reach the thread number level were it does end up allowing small groups to form, i haven't been able to use that feature


You will see


----------



## ben909 (Dec 18, 2022)

"..."(could not find a good mushroom ... picture)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 18, 2022)

May be weird for me to ask but can we get like a role/badge/title/something for the old faf users? To sorta give a nod to this site even after it is gone?

Pay tribute to the heritage while also giving those who used and loved this place a little way of remembering it even on the new platform?

Can even be limited time claimable to give some incentive to get more of the older or people on the fence about joining to partake.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 18, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> May be weird for me to ask but can we get like a role/badge/title/something for the old faf users? To sorta give a nod to this site even after it is gone?
> 
> Pay tribute to the heritage while also giving those who used and loved this place a little way of remembering it even on the new platform?
> 
> Can even be limited time claimable to give some incentive to get more of the older or people on the fence about joining to partake.


Me and the boys on our way to claim the "Favorite Posterior Contributor" role in reference to said thread.








luffy said:


> I have avoided touching this topic because I dread it lmao.  But here it is:  we have no plans on allowing a commission space within the Discord, and it's nonnegotiable.
> 
> We deal with it enough behind the scenes for the main site, but we don't want to open up a space in which users can be scammed.  We also don't get involved in these types of issues as it's between the victim, the scammer, and their payment method.  On a smaller note, we wouldn't allow for NSFW commission-taking - you should see the amount of posts on the forum that offer NSFW that we have to remove already, and I doubt that'd get better on the Discord.
> 
> It is likely we will allow for advertising your commissions off of Discord, but we do not allow a space within Discord.  Like all things, this could change in the future, but it's definitely out of our comfort zone for the foreseeable future.


Admittingly, the forums is my own main place to go for finding commissions tbh, especially since it's less of an headache than actively scowling the main site only to discover the artist is not taking commissions.

It being an eventual thing would be nice, even if a disclaimer is needed to be put about doing such at their own risk.
Though I suppose could always be possible for the community to make a sub server more directly related to this, whenever or not the main server would support it, idk but I just know gonna be annoying to find some new commissions after new year.

But it is what it is.


----------



## luffy (Dec 18, 2022)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> Admittingly, the forums is my own main place to go for finding commissions tbh, especially since it's less of an headache than actively scowling the main site only to discover the artist is not taking commissions.


Yeah, it's a good resource.  Hopefully, at the very _least_, we can build a helpful repository of places where you can easily find artists to commission. Long-term, we'd like to have a main site marketplace. But yanno how that goes


----------



## redhusky (Dec 19, 2022)

luffy said:


> *I have avoided touching this topic because I dread it lmao.*  But here it is:  we have no plans on allowing a commission space within the Discord, and it's nonnegotiable.
> 
> We deal with it enough behind the scenes for the main site, but we don't want to open up a space in which users can be scammed.  We also don't get involved in these types of issues as it's between the victim, the scammer, and their payment method.  On a smaller note, we wouldn't allow for NSFW commission-taking - you should see the amount of posts on the forum that offer NSFW that we have to remove already, and I doubt that'd get better on the Discord.
> 
> ...


Oh my! Was scamming really that big of an issue? I had no idea. Also, best get this out the way now then, yes!?


----------



## luffy (Dec 19, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Oh my! Was scamming really that big of an issue? I had no idea. Also, best get this out the way now then, yes!?


Yeee, there are a number of reasons.  A lot of people enter themselves into shady deals without researching the artist adequately, some artists never deliver the orders but require prepayment, and some scammers note spam (which we usually get reported and stop) to get people to commission them and then never follow up.  We don't get involved in these as... there's nothing we can do - it's between the payment provider, scammer, and victim.  We only take action on mass scamming.  It goes beyond that, but that's some context.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 19, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> May be weird for me to ask but can we get like a role/badge/title/something for the old faf users? To sorta give a nod to this site even after it is gone?
> 
> Pay tribute to the heritage while also giving those who used and loved this place a little way of remembering it even on the new platform?
> 
> Can even be limited time claimable to give some incentive to get more of the older or people on the fence about joining to partake.


Gonna bring attention to this one more time for admin because there seems to be some interest and there hasn’t been recogniztion. But thank you for putting work into the server already.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 19, 2022)

luffy said:


> Yeee, there are a number of reasons.  A lot of people enter themselves into shady deals without researching the artist adequately, some artists never deliver the orders but require prepayment, and some scammers note spam (which we usually get reported and stop) to get people to commission them and then never follow up.  We don't get involved in these as... there's nothing we can do - it's between the payment provider, scammer, and victim.  We only take action on mass scamming.  It goes beyond that, but that's some context.


On that, I know FA itself has commission options. Are there any protections on that or the same deal like on the forums? I always assumed that it was buyer beware.


----------



## luffy (Dec 19, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> Gonna bring attention to this one more time for admin because there seems to be some interest and there hasn’t been recogniztion. But thank you for putting work into the server already.


I don't mind this, and I thought of it myself, but need to get clearance from Above.  I'll let you know.


redhusky said:


> On that, I know FA itself has commission options. Are there any protections on that or the same deal like on the forums? I always assumed that it was buyer beware.


Sorry, this was for both the forum and main site.  Not unless it's a mass scammer.  Basically, do a lil research beforehand, and if they end up being naughty, go to your payment method and dispute.  And then file a beware. [;


----------



## redhusky (Dec 19, 2022)

luffy said:


> I don't mind this, and I thought of it myself, but need to get clearance from Above.  I'll let you know.
> 
> Sorry, this was for both the forum and main site.  Not unless it's a mass scammer.  Basically, do a lil research beforehand, and if they end up being naughty, go to your payment method and dispute.  And then file a beware. [;


Ok, thank you for the information.


----------



## luffy (Dec 19, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> Gonna bring attention to this one more time for admin because there seems to be some interest and there hasn’t been recogniztion. But thank you for putting work into the server already.





[;


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 19, 2022)

luffy said:


> View attachment 140144
> [;


Thank you 

I didn’t even need to give the succy succy! You must like me UwU


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 19, 2022)

@luffy Hello: I have a question if I may.

Seeing that the Forums are going to be on this new Discord server soon - would we as users have any way, (or be allowed to) *import* (and take with us in some way) any of our content that's on here, to over there?

Things like: our followers/watchers, our PM histories, and probably most importantly for some of us: *our threads* (and the discussions, topics, and histories within them) that we created for ourselves?

Or.... does everything start from scratch all over again, and it's basically a "clean slate" for everything?


----------



## Lenago (Dec 19, 2022)

Ohh so thats what the forum feature looks like, neat


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2022)

I also find it a little odd that FA is infamous for it's copious amounts of pornography but the Discord is going to be SFW only. I also found that strange with the forums as well. It's massively limiting. I understand it but there is a schism there. It's not an insignificant omission.

Though where's the line being drawn on that? Different places have different beliefs of what's inappropriate material.


----------



## luffy (Dec 19, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I also find it a little odd that FA is infamous for it's copious amounts of pornography but the Discord is going to be SFW only. I also found that strange with the forums as well. It's massively limiting. I understand it but there is a schism there. It's not an insignificant omission.
> 
> Though where's the line being drawn on that? Different places have different beliefs of what's inappropriate material.


No fetishized content, no sexualized content, no overly-suggestive content, no NSFW.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 19, 2022)

luffy said:


> No fetishized content, no sexualized content, no overly-suggestive content, no NSFW.



This is on the signs when you drive in to Utah, by the way. ;]



Judge Spear said:


> I also find it a little odd that FA is infamous for it's copious amounts of pornography but the Discord is going to be SFW only. I also found that strange with the forums as well. It's massively limiting. I understand it but there is a schism there. It's not an insignificant omission.
> 
> Though where's the line being drawn on that? Different places have different beliefs of what's inappropriate material.




The mainsite is their own responsibility, but on xenforo or discord I suppose there's a bigger chance that those companies decide they're not comfortable with it. 
I think it avoids a bunch of headaches and that generally the mainsite has better age gating.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 19, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I also find it a little odd that FA is infamous for it's copious amounts of pornography but the Discord is going to be SFW only. I also found that strange with the forums as well. It's massively limiting. I understand it but there is a schism there. It's not an insignificant omission.
> 
> Though where's the line being drawn on that? Different places have different beliefs of what's inappropriate material.



It's enough work moderating one giant website filled with art
I can't imagine it being any easier dealing with (for example) CP reports on MULTIPLE platforms.
Plus they'd have to do the thing most people won't agree to, which is screening for proof of age.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2022)

luffy said:


> No fetishized content, no sexualized content, no overly-suggestive content, no NSFW.


Get ready for demands of more granular specifics of all of this because again, there's a looot of different beliefs of what's fetish/overtly sexualized content.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> The mainsite is their own responsibility, but on xenforo or discord I suppose there's a bigger chance that those companies decide they're not comfortable with it.
> I think it avoids a bunch of headaches and that generally the mainsite has better age gating.


Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 19, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Get ready for demands of more granular specifics of all of this because again, there's a looot of different beliefs of what's fetish/overtly sexualized content.



(to be honest I am always amazed there's a thread for 'favourite posteriors' on this sfw forum that is full of _actual porn_)


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 19, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> (to be honest I am always amazed there's a thread for 'favourite posteriors' on this sfw forum that is full of _actual porn_)


I'm glad I wasn't alone on wondering why that cancer thread existed. I just ignored it.

But I just raise the question not to be combative. I'm just trying to actually see what they came up with in those guidelines.
The curt "no fetish" answer is cool, but that didn't really satisfy my question. I have my head on straight so I know what "no NSFW" means.
No Krystal with a 60 inch ass. Ok, that's fine.

How about when VoreLover69 comes in with very eerily detailed closeups of highly detailed mouths? Or when someone starts posting hyper feet? There's a lot of things that to a lot of people doesn't immediately come across as a fetish. Least of all kids. And in a server this big, it can go unreported if it's not curbed at the door.

That's all I'm getting at. I'm not trying to be obtuse.


----------



## luffy (Dec 19, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> (to be honest I am always amazed there's a thread for 'favourite posteriors' on this sfw forum that is full of _actual porn_)


wait, what


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 19, 2022)

luffy said:


> wait, what











Judge Spear said:


> I'm glad I wasn't alone on wondering why that cancer thread existed. I just ignored it.
> 
> But I just raise the question not to be combative. I'm just trying to actually see what they came up with in those guidelines.
> The curt "no fetish" answer is cool, but that didn't really satisfy my question. I have my head on straight so I know what "no NSFW" means.
> ...



For a lot of furries, furry stuff itself is their kink anyway, so you know...furry is always going to be a spiked bowl of punch to some degree. 

But the furries like it that way.


----------



## Lenago (Dec 19, 2022)

luffy said:


> No fetishized content, no sexualized content, no overly-suggestive content, no NSFW.


How about hat content and content related to hats?


----------



## Draconas (Dec 19, 2022)

don't think anyone's asked yet but, voice chats?


----------



## luffy (Dec 19, 2022)

Draconas said:


> don't think anyone's asked yet but, voice chats?


On-demand voice channels, yes.


----------



## Draconas (Dec 19, 2022)

neato


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 20, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I'm glad I wasn't alone on wondering why that cancer thread existed. I just ignored it.
> 
> But I just raise the question not to be combative. I'm just trying to actually see what they came up with in those guidelines.
> The curt "no fetish" answer is cool, but that didn't really satisfy my question. I have my head on straight so I know what "no NSFW" means.
> ...


Not to mention, most people would consider *ALL* furry content to be sexualized fetish content.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 20, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @luffy Hello: I have a question if I may.
> 
> Seeing that the Forums are going to be on this new Discord server soon - would we as users have any way, (or be allowed to) *import* (and take with us in some way) any of our content that's on here, to over there?
> 
> ...


Hello: just checking in...... is there an answer on this question if anyone knows?


----------



## RestrainedRaptor (Dec 21, 2022)

Question: will any moderator actions taken against people in the new Discord be treated as a violation on our accounts on the main website too? I have already received several threats of being suspended/banned here (without citing a specific part of the CoC, of course) so I want to know where I'd stand on this matter.

Similarly, can moderator action taken against people on Discord be appealed using the website's Trouble Ticket system? (I know mine will be rejected anyway, but at least in theory.)

Finally, will the Discord be a blank slate with regards to reputation, notes and moderator personal opinions of users, or will these be carried over from the current forums?


----------



## luffy (Dec 21, 2022)

RestrainedRaptor said:


> Question: will any moderator actions taken against people in the new Discord be treated as a violation on our accounts on the main website too? I have already received several threats of being suspended/banned here (without citing a specific part of the CoC, of course) so I want to know where I'd stand on this matter.
> 
> Similarly, can moderator action taken against people on Discord be appealed using the website's Trouble Ticket system? (I know mine will be rejected anyway, but at least in theory.)
> 
> Finally, will the Discord be a blank slate with regards to reputation, notes and moderator personal opinions of users, or will these be carried over from the current forums?


COC 3.1

And no - however, if you get banned (not suspended, but banned) on main site, you get banned from Discord.  And honestly, Raptor, I don't even not like you lol.  I am just sick of hearing people complain about third-party issues when the complaints from the affected individual are nowhere to be found.  But let's not get that started here.



Connor J. Coyote said:


> Hello: just checking in...... is there an answer on this question if anyone knows?


There is not.  They are not compatible, so we can't transfer info.


----------



## RestrainedRaptor (Dec 21, 2022)

luffy said:


> COC 3.1


As you know, I've tried in _every_ possible way to get a straight answer about how I allegedly broke this multifaceted rule, but whatever.



luffy said:


> But let's not get that started here.


Agreed. If you unlock my other thread, we can discuss matters purely related to the AUP.

[Narrator's voice] Tragically, Luffy never did reopen that thread.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 21, 2022)

For those who are weary of using Discord, please keep the following in mind: 


You can CTRL+F to search posts within their respective thread/channel. Someone else, or your own. You can even sort the results by newest/oldest.
Now that I've seen how the forum threads work, there are ways to tell if there has been activity. On the left side of the thread it'll have the word "(New)" to indicate there are new posts.
The only thing I worry about is that you have to keep posts on-topic, so for threads like predator vs prey, you might need to make an additional lounge for the non-game chat.
You can completely mute the entire server to avoid those annoying notification sounds, you can also mute channels you are not interested in. All you have to do is right click and select your desired option.
Even if you have them muted, the channel will have a white dot next to it to indicate there has been activity, so you won't be completely in the dark. 
Hovering over the forum channel shows you the most recent activity in a small window. Kinda like how we have the most recent activity window here! Saves you the extra clicks/scrolling to see if someone replied to your thread! 
When you create a thread, it'll also make a separate er... folder/channel? Basically you don't have to worry about going into the main channel and sift through to find it. You'll always have a direct line to it! If that makes sense..


----------



## luffy (Dec 21, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> You can CTRL+F to search posts within their respective thread/channel. Someone else, or your own. You can even sort the results by newest/oldest.


True!  Example:





TyraWadman said:


> Now that I've seen how the forum threads work, there are ways to tell if there has been activity. On the left side of the thread it'll have the word "(New)" to indicate there are new posts.







TyraWadman said:


> You can completely mute the entire server to avoid those annoying notification sounds, you can also mute channels you are not interested in. All you have to do is right click and select your desired option.


The server is, by default, no notifications.  It'll light up until you mute something to show there's been activity, but no noises or push notifications unless opted in.


TyraWadman said:


> Hovering over the forum channel shows you the most recent activity in a small window. Kinda like how we have the most recent activity window here! Saves you the extra clicks/scrolling to see if someone replied to your thread!


lol I didn't even know this.





TyraWadman said:


> When you create a thread, it'll also make a separate er... folder/channel? Basically you don't have to worry about going into the main channel and sift through to find it. You'll always have a direct line to it! If that makes sense..


When you create or reply to a thread, it automatically "follows" that thread, putting it in your main nav list, like below.  You can right click and "unfollow" to remove it.




Thanks, Tyra!


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> For those who are weary of using Discord, please keep the following in mind:
> 
> 
> You can CTRL+F to search posts within their respective thread/channel. Someone else, or your own. You can even sort the results by newest/oldest.


Cool, now try finding it from a google search.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 22, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> Cool, now try finding it from a google search.



How is this related?


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> How is this related?


How is it not?  Try reading some of the threads on here about this topic. Part of what people liked about forums was that you could just lurk, and if you searched a specific question sometime in the future, you could happen upon an answer in an old forum post since it was searchable by google. 

You don't get any of that with a Discord.   If you aren't a member then you can't even see the chats most of the time.  You can't search the posts as a non-member either.  The channels are just ongoing chats, so even searching doesn't serve much purpose.  The topics are just channels hidden inside of other channels. Since they are just chat rooms, they tend to wander off topic much more frequently, making searching them for specific info even more troublesome, etc.

It is 100% relevant.


----------



## sushy (Dec 22, 2022)

Will there also be something like a market where people can buy/sell artwork?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 22, 2022)

luffy said:


> View attachment 140184



It's like I'm already there!


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 22, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> How is it not?  Try reading some of the threads on here about this topic. Part of what people liked about forums was that you could just lurk, and if you searched a specific question sometime in the future, you could happen upon an answer in an old forum post since it was searchable by google.
> 
> You don't get any of that with a Discord.   If you aren't a member then you can't even see the chats most of the time.  You can't search the posts as a non-member either.  The channels are just ongoing chats, so even searching doesn't serve much purpose.  The topics are just channels hidden inside of other channels. Since they are just chat rooms, they tend to wander off topic much more frequently, making searching them for specific info even more troublesome, etc.
> 
> It is 100% relevant.



That's why I asked. I've never googled for the faf threads. XD

If you truly thing Ctrl F is hard to use on discord, that's fine. If.you don't want to even look at how easy it is to make your own personal thread on discord, that's fine too. 

Most people that have joined so far are just lurking anyway.


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> That's why I asked. I've never googled for the faf threads. XD


I don't mean googling specifically for FaF threads  either. I mean googling for some specific thing, and the result is a link to the forum.  

Like you if you google "why isn't my HTML hyperlink working for my custom profile,"   then you find your answer in the form of a 10 year old post on some forums you had never heard of before.


> If you truly thing Ctrl F is hard to use on discord, that's fine.


No one thinks it is "hard," sport.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 22, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> Like you if you google "why isn't my HTML hyperlink working for my custom profile,"   then you find your answer in the form of a 10 year old post on some forums you had never heard of before.


So are you arguing the forums discoverability on google vs discord?


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> So are you arguing the forums discoverability on google vs discord?


That is just one additional benefit of forums in general over Discord.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 22, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> That is just one additional benefit of forums in general over Discord.



Reddit and Quora are almost always the first result in all of my google searches. Never once seen FAF. Heck, I didn't even know FA existed because of my search engine, someone had to tell me about it because I wanted to find an art site that allowed NSFW content. XD

Discord is dedicated to social communities. Companies much larger than FA (think paid staff, raking in millions per year) have closed down their forums in favor of Discord because it's cost effective and (most likely) easier to manage. Game developers use them too. On a designated social platform you are more likely to be discovered than the one or two people willing to sift through 100+ google pages that also include ads.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> So are you arguing the forums discoverability on google vs discord?


I think they're more arguing that questions answered on a forum can be found when someone searches for the answer to the same question, whereas if someone searches for the answer to a question that was answered on Discord, it's not to be found. It's extra relevant/pertinent since newspost comments are generally off, leaving Twitter (with its currently shaky future) as the only source for public answers to questions when there's changes in policy or new features. Answers/messages on Discord also can't be linked to, so they're harder to refer to later.

Like, Discord is happening, and that is what it is. I don't really like it, but I get that the ship's already pulling up the anchors.
Depending on what things look like at policy update/new feature time after it's launched (as in, how busy do channels get with "how does the new feature work" and/or "how does this new policy apply") , it's possible it'll be a good idea to use the Discord as a source for a FAQ-ish section of future newsposts. "Question About Site Policy" tickets are great when it's about something more specific, but when it's something broader that's asked multiple times by different people (for example, the "are AI backgrounds okay?" questions in the Twitter replies after that AUP update was announced - I don't know the exact number of times it was asked, but _at least_ three that I know of without going back to look), it'll save everyone time if the answer is easily available in public. (There may be better places than the newsposts, that's just what came to mind offhand. Either way, I think questions about policy or site functionality asked on Discord could become a valuable source for future policy revisions (specifically language revisions for clarity) and/or some sort of auxiliary document that goes into, well, frequently asked questions.)

I guess sort of similar to the threads/posts that have been made here (both posts by staff in this thread and various posts/threads elsewhere) to serve as a guide to Discord and/or the FA Discord server.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 22, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I think they're more arguing that questions answered on a forum can be found when someone searches for the answer to the same question, whereas if someone searches for the answer to a question that was answered on Discord, it's not to be found. It's extra relevant/pertinent since newspost comments are generally off, leaving Twitter (with its currently shaky future) as the only source for public answers to questions when there's changes in policy or new features. Answers/messages on Discord also can't be linked to, so they're harder to refer to later.
> 
> Like, Discord is happening, and that is what it is. I don't really like it, but I get that the ship's already pulling up the anchors.
> Depending on what things look like at policy update/new feature time after it's launched (as in, how busy do channels get with "how does the new feature work" and/or "how does this new policy apply") , it's possible it'll be a good idea to use the Discord as a source for a FAQ-ish section of future newsposts. "Question About Site Policy" tickets are great when it's about something more specific, but when it's something broader that's asked multiple times by different people (for example, the "are AI backgrounds okay?" questions in the Twitter replies after that AUP update was announced - I don't know the exact number of times it was asked, but _at least_ three that I know of without going back to look), it'll save everyone time if the answer is easily available in public. (There may be better places than the newsposts, that's just what came to mind offhand. Either way, I think questions about policy or site functionality asked on Discord could become a valuable source for future policy revisions (specifically language revisions for clarity) and/or some sort of auxiliary document that goes into, well, frequently asked questions.)
> ...



That makes more sense. 
But the discord is for discord news/related questions only.  Questions about the main site would still have to be submitted via ticket system unfortunately.

I kinda feel like an FAQ might be helpful for the main site. Not sure how it would be organized, but still a chance to help reduce repetitive questions... a teeny tiny bit.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> That makes more sense.
> But the discord is for discord news/related questions only. Questions about the main site would still have to be submitted via ticket system unfortunately.


I have a sneaking suspicion that whether or not the Discord is _intended_ to field questions about site policy, they’re going to be asked. Because people. Might as well use people being people as a source of something productive. (And, tbh, “don’t ask questions about FA (mainsite) on FA’s official Discord” _is_ a bit counter-intuitive. I think I get why, or part of why, but I can’t blame people too much if they don’t twig immediately.)



TyraWadman said:


> I kinda feel like an FAQ might be helpful for the main site. Not sure how it would be organized, but still a chance to help reduce repetitive questions... a teeny tiny bit.


That’s my thinking, more or less. A FAQ can be a lot more verbose than an entry in a policy document, and is helpful for both staff and other users as something to link to when people have questions.

Like, I have linked to forum threads/posts on Twitter to help people out with information, and linked to/embedded tweets here for the same reason.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 23, 2022)

luffy said:


> There is not.  They are not compatible, so we can't transfer info.


Thank you for the answer.... I figured it was a helpful question to bring up.... not only for me, but for others as well I imagine.


----------



## GuffinDoesArt (Dec 26, 2022)

Will the Discord server have a channel/forum/category dedicated to site discussion, like this forum has? A lot of posts regarding bug squashing, feature recommendations/implementations, and finding/confirming issues with the main site have found a lot of activity with the recent buggy changes to FA. With the large list of planned features still being worked on and publicly tested, I think it would be a good idea to embrace people's feedback in a dedicated channel/forum in the Discord server. Much like the current site discussion forum, people would still be able to talk about bugs and confirm with other people what exactly the issues are and how they can be fixed, and staff could pop in to confirm, deny, or take note of what users have found out about the website's issues. The site discussion forum has also helped lots of people work around the website's many unfixed bugs, so I think having a spot for it in the Discord server would be very useful to both users and devs.


----------



## ryuukei8569 (Dec 29, 2022)

luffy said:


> No fetishized content, no sexualized content, no overly-suggestive content, no NSFW.


i would really caution you guys about relying on discord bots for content moderation though. Discord bots are notoriously dumb when it comes to filtering NSFW, especially when it comes to furry stuff. And setting the bots to their most strict setting often doesn't help. I've seen them block random scenery photographs with no people or animals at all in them, yet totally ignore outright porn.


----------



## Alyxx the Rat (Dec 29, 2022)

ryuukei8569 said:


> i would really caution you guys about relying on discord bots for content moderation though. Discord bots are notoriously dumb when it comes to filtering NSFW, especially when it comes to furry stuff. And setting the bots to their most strict setting often doesn't help. I've seen them block random scenery photographs with no people or animals at all in them, yet totally ignore outright porn.


I agree. Relying on bots can be dangerous and can result in a high degree of false bans.

Always better to rely on people, especially with furry art.


----------



## JollyCooperation (Dec 29, 2022)

Question: Since there is a specific section on FAF catering towards writing, why is there no corresponding channel in the Discord, despite there being one for gaming and multiple ones for artwork? 

It would pain me to see furry literature not being acknowledged in the Discord server. Even if we are less prestigious than the visual artists, I feel like we deserve a place of our own just as they do.


----------



## Lutro (Dec 29, 2022)

JollyCooperation said:


> Question: Since there is a specific section on FAF catering towards writing, why is there no corresponding channel in the Discord, despite there being one for gaming and multiple ones for artwork?
> 
> It would pain me to see furry literature not being acknowledged in the Discord server. Even if we are less prestigious than the visual artists, I feel like we deserve a place of our own just as they do.


Great question! I posted it to the Feedback threads in the Discord itself to give it some attention.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> (to be honest I am always amazed there's a thread for 'favourite posteriors' on this sfw forum that is full of _actual porn_)


Discord FA staff trying to stop us from making a new favorite posterior discussion thread in the new Discord Thread


----------



## Chomby (Dec 29, 2022)

FA homepage: *full of porn and fetish art*
FA Discord: *SFW only*

Huh I wonder how this'll pan out. Good luck!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2022)

Chomby said:


> FA homepage: *full of porn and fetish art*
> FA Discord: *SFW only*
> 
> Huh I wonder how this'll pan out. Good luck!



This forum is currently SFW. 

Apart from the parts that the mods don't know about, ofc.


----------



## Chomby (Dec 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> This forum is currently SFW.
> 
> Apart from the parts that the mods don't know about, ofc.



I don't know how people are unaware that former forum members will be a tiny minority in the server compared to mainsite-only users. We will NOT be the target audience there.

Multiple FA users after finding out there's no yiff section:


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 29, 2022)

Chomby said:


> FA homepage: *full of porn and fetish art*
> FA Discord: *SFW only*
> 
> Huh I wonder how this'll pan out. Good luck!


I mean, it’s not that different from mainsite FA? You can’t post NSFW in SFW areas (journals including comments, profiles, shouts, avatars, SFW submissions and their comments…) on mainsite. The Discord would be the equivalent of a public area. Ergo, no smut.

Do I think people will end up fucking up a lot? Sure. I’ve also in the past reported someone who had posted multiple explicit stories or RP logs featuring underage characters in their journals on mainsite. So, yeah. People will be push boundaries and/or make shitty assumptions.

But technically making the Discord the equivalent of mainsite General rating is about as consistent as you can get.


----------



## ryuukei8569 (Dec 29, 2022)

quoting_mungo said:


> I mean, it’s not that different from mainsite FA? You can’t post NSFW in SFW areas (journals including comments, profiles, shouts, avatars, SFW submissions and their comments…) on mainsite. The Discord would be the equivalent of a public area. Ergo, no smut.
> 
> Do I think people will end up fucking up a lot? Sure. I’ve also in the past reported someone who had posted multiple explicit stories or RP logs featuring underage characters in their journals on mainsite. So, yeah. People will be push boundaries and/or make shitty assumptions.
> 
> But technically making the Discord the equivalent of mainsite General rating is about as consistent as you can get.


Actually its more that its because of Discords incredibly puritanical rules about any NSFW content. They are the ones whom have implemented the id policy that is basically begging for identity theft to occur and have refused to reverse course on it. So I can understand why the FA staff doesn't want to deal with that nonsense. 

Its just, you know, discords policies are enforced by bots that have the intelligence of a demented brain worm and more bugs than a Bethesta game at launch.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 29, 2022)

ryuukei8569 said:


> Actually its more that its because of Discords incredibly puritanical rules about any NSFW content. They are the ones whom have implemented the id policy that is basically begging for identity theft to occur and have refused to reverse course on it. So I can understand why the FA staff doesn't want to deal with that nonsense.
> 
> It’s just, you know, discords policies are enforced by bots that have the intelligence of a demented brain worm and more bugs than a Bethesta game at launch.


Discord having whatever policies they do can be a factor, sure. Makes the decision easier.

What I was pointing out was more that having the server be SFW is entirely consistent with how FA mainsite already functions (in theory, contingent on people following the rules). The link to the Discord will be visible to site visitors, and they’ll be free to join, so the Discord would absolutely be a public/SFW area.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 30, 2022)

Just wanted to give another  piece of insight. Though FAD (FA Discord) might be new, discord itself is not. From what I've seen based on the 600+ members so far (FA + members)  most people just make their intro, maybe talk about something in general, and then go back to gaming/lurking. 

The forums also seem to get bumped based on activity, so even if you don't Follow them, they should be seen at the top of the list of threads. It honestly doesn't feel that drastic of a change to me. It's like when I go onto the forums and sort by Newest. The main ones that get bumped are things like Memes because Memes.


----------

